# 3 year old Mustang/Paint



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

So I finally got some decent pictures of Rebel as we worked on standing still today. He is still squirmy tied so not perfect but much better then what we use to have. 

So please critique. 3 year old Mustang/Paint gelding. 

His shoulder in the right side photos had a bee sting. So its got that swollen section.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

His angles are all very upright- pasterns, shoulder, hip, hocks.

This, in addition to creating a long back, will put extra stress on all his joints. It also makes his shoulder/neck tie in awkward. He has a bit of a goose rump as well. 

However he is young and if you take care of him without overstressing those joints, he can still be a very useful trail mount or using horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Real nice! a bit long in the back, but super nice shoulder, good hind, all of his angles and pastern lengths relate well. this is a NICE horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm loving those short cannons!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. Looking at him, what career would you think he'd do good in? 

I'm a trail rider but I think he has the potential to do more and I'm curious.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Im with tinyliny. Nice horse. Shalom


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He'd look awesome in English tack. wonder if he jumps.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

No idea if he jumps. He actually just turned 3 on the 10th so I just dragged his butt into training. He's enjoyed being a pasture puff. Now its work time. I'll break him in as a 4 year old and see what he likes. But I'm going to pop him over some jumps on the lunge no!

He's proud cut, so we are going to see how much that can be fixed this winter when the flies are gone.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

disastercupcake said:


> His angles are all very upright- pasterns, shoulder, hip, hocks.
> 
> This, in addition to creating a long back, will put extra stress on all his joints. It also makes his shoulder/neck tie in awkward. He has a bit of a goose rump as well.
> 
> ...


 I have to disagree with most of this. I think this is a well put together horse. He looks a little lacking in the hind end, but with some muscling I think that will change. 

He is incredibly flashy Rain, I'm very jealous


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah I had noticed that no one agrees lol

I keep going back and looking at him each time but I don't see annything differently than I did at first. I guess im losin it! XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

disastercupcake said:


> Yeah I had noticed that no one agrees lol
> 
> I keep going back and looking at him each time but I don't see annything differently than I did at first. I guess im losin it! XP
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Draw lines on what you see and maybe we can help! Sometimes when you look too hard, you start to see things that don't exist!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Disastercupcake, I'd love to see what you see wrong too. 

This colt was the result of an accidental breeding, so I'm honestly shocked he's gotten so many pluses so far. 

His mom is a BLM mustang but this is his sire for those of you curious

Sonny Dee Impress Two Paint


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay this is what I see (obviously not right, but it's just what I got)

Blue dots where I think the joints are, and pink lines are the angles. 

He's got an apparently nice quarter, yet his facing leg is set back. You can see the hock on the far side is straighter than ideal. If he were square the angles may look better or worse. Idk

The lines for the shoulder and pasterns are pretty upright as well. Also where the black line for this topline stops is where his lumbar sacral area is, well behind point of hip; this just makes for a weaker back, and sometime the 'bump'. 

So what do y'all see wrong with that critique?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Your point of shoulder is too low and your top hip point is too low


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I think part of the issue is he's so undermuscled right now. He had the winter off after he ran through a fence and tore his shoulder open and he's only been back into work a week or so.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are my corrections, this is what I see. I think you're looking too hard and in the wrong areas. I had an AQHA halter judge once tell me that he only ever glances at the horses he's judging and goes off his instincts of what he knows.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Rain Shadow said:


> I think part of the issue is he's so undermuscled right now. He had the winter off after he ran through a fence and tore his shoulder open and he's only been back into work a week or so.


There no issue at all Rain. You have a handsome boy on your hands


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

Love him! I see nothing glaringly wrong with him at all. Very nice for an accidental breeding


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Well that makes a huge difference! 

I dunno why I want to place his shoulder so off -its probably the shadows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

LOL no problem Disastercupcake. Its actually not shadows. His coat is fading weird and it makes him look all shadowy. I can see how it would throw you off. 


So guys, what do you think of Rebel's build for endurance or some low-level jumping?


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------

